# Help for partner stage advice



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

My partner is competing is upcoming UKBFF show in bodyfitness class

now she has practiced the tan and seem to have it ok

and wants to do her own hair too

but is worried about stage make up is it much different and if so do you recommend getting it done as they do have make up artist at shows

many thanks for help


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

If she does do her own make up, she needs to get a darker foundation and powder to match the tan as much as possible. If she's practised her tan, then get her to practice her make up and tan together so she can get shading right.

If she can get a make up artist, I would 100 % recommend having it done for the comp rather than doing her own. I had mine done for a few of my recent shows and it was so much better, easier and looked ace. Plus less stress on the day.


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

many thanks ill book her make up artist at show


----------

